# Recommendations for printed learning resources



## lovebird2010

Actually I am looking for a nice book, from where I can learn Tagalog properly. However I am using "Basic Tagalog" (written by "Paraluman S. Aspillera" at the moment, but I am not happy at all. English explanation is terrible and even Tagalog lessons as well. I was using the verbs with the Filipino people that I'm learning from the book; first they were laughing at me and later on they were correcting of them. 
I am almost giving up learning Tagalog because of terrible book that I started accidentally.
I will appreciate if someone can recommend a very good book that teaches me a proper Tagalog. I believe that it will give my strength back again to continue studying Tagalog.
Thanks


----------



## Inglip

That is the book I use, and I find that it's pretty good. I have a couple other learning resources, and they lack. Each of my resources lack's in some area though. I know what you mean about the English side of things, but it's not terrible. Sometime's it does lack, but you should use multiple things and do your own research. Ask the forum, look up online dictionaries, ask friends/tagalogs.

You can't just read through a book and learn a language, you need to go out, speak it, and ask many questions about it. This applies to all languages.

The book is more formal, but you expect that when learning any language. I'm sure in an English book it would say that you must enter a shop and say "Top of the morning Sir, I would like to purchase a bag of your finest grapes please." All correct grammar and words, but not how it is spoken on the streets. Obviously your friends speak informal, colloquial tagalog. I speak some Arabic, and it's the same thing. The book teaches correct, formal language, where as spoken on the streets is informal. You may not be aware, but you'll do it with your native language.

I wouldn't abandon the book because you'll never find a tagalog book that will teach you without using other things. Try Pimsuler, and Rosetta Stone. They are two interactive language learning aids. 

http://www.bansa.org/dictionaries/tgl/
https://learningtagalog.com/grammar/index.html
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Index:Tagalog

And those are some online aids I use. You can't just chose one and learn a language. It would be like trying to learn to swim from a book. Stick with it, ask questions, speak it as often as possible, and use multiple things.


----------



## lovebird2010

Thank you Inglip for your answer and advice


----------

